# Vista 64Bit



## Lipperlandstern (9 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir ausversehen eine MS Vista Ultimate 64Bit Version besorgt ? Was heisst das jetzt genau ? 

Kann ich die ganz normal auf einem Laptop installieren ? Auf dem Ding soll dann nur Office und so ein Gedöns laufen. Kein Step7 oder ähnliches....


----------



## netmaster (9 Oktober 2009)

Warum aus versehen?
Normalerweiße sollte bei Vista und 64Bit kein Problem mehr sein. Office und solche Software läuft da Problemlos drauf.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mit 64Bit-Software keinerlei Erfahrung. Wofür gibt es die überhaupt ? Was ist mit Treibern für Bildschirm und Soundkarte usw.? Geht das alles ohne Probleme ?


----------



## netmaster (10 Oktober 2009)

Treiber gibt es für aktuelle Hardware eigentlich schon.
Der größte Vorteil von 64Bit ist das man mehr Arbeitsspeicher als bei einem 32Bit System nutzen kann.


----------



## adiemus84 (10 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich verwende seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren Vista 64 Bit und hab damit bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Siemens sachen laufen bei mir eh nur virtuell. 

Ob du es ganz normal auf deinem Notebook installieren kannst hängt vom Hersteller ab, ob dieser Treiber für 64 Bit Vista bereitstellt. Dass sollte man vorher gründlich prüfen. Denn 64 Bit Treiber müssen von Microsoft zertifiziert sein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Oktober 2009)

Ich hab dann jetzt Vista 64Bit installiert. Klappe auch alles gut.... Bildschirm, Sound, Netzwerk. Alles ging auf Anhieb.

Aber Skype geht nicht und gibt es auch nicht als 64Bit Software..... 


und nu ? Virtuell laufen lassen oder will jemand Vista Ultimate 64Bit haben ?


----------



## adiemus84 (13 Oktober 2009)

Lässt sich Skype nicht installieren, oder läuft es einfach nicht? Da 32Bit Software unter 64Bit von Haus aus -ich nenne es mal virtualisiert also auf 32Bit dll's umgeleitet wird, sollte solch "einfache" Software eigentlich ohne Probleme laufen.

Die 64Bit Seriennummer funkioniert auch für 32Bit.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Oktober 2009)

Skype lässt sich erst gar nicht installieren.....


----------



## adiemus84 (14 Oktober 2009)

Wenn du die aktuellste Version -also 4.1.32.179 hasst, und es immer noch nicht funtkioniert, würd ich es mal hier versuchen:

forum.meinskype.de


----------



## afk (19 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Axel,

ich hab seit Anfang des Jahres Vista x64, und bei mir läuft Skype als 32 Bit Version ohne Probleme (Version 3.5.9.239). Nur das Symbol im System-Tray entwickelt manchmal ein merkwürdiges Eigenleben, aber das übersehe ich großzügig ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Oktober 2009)

afk schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> ich hab seit Anfang des Jahres Vista x64, und bei mir läuft Skype als 32 Bit Version ohne Probleme (Version 3.5.9.239). Nur das Symbol im System-Tray entwickelt manchmal ein merkwürdiges Eigenleben, aber das übersehe ich großzügig ...
> 
> ...


 

Das Problem war wohl die Installationsroutine von Skype. Die ist nicht 64Bit-tauglich. Bei der Variante wird noch ein Download gestartet. Wenn ich die kompletten Installationsdateien runtelade fluppt es.


----------



## MatthiasSt (5 November 2009)

Hallo ich habe für meine Technikerausbildung eine Schülerversion von Step 7 Professional 2006 SR6 gekauft. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Passenden Betriebssystem. Ich habe vor Vista Business mit 64 Bit zu installieren. Stimmt es das S7 auf diesem Betriebssystem nicht läuft? Muss es Vista 32 Bit sein? 
Gruß Matthias


----------



## ChristophD (6 November 2009)

Hallo,

ja es muss 32bit sein.
Siemens stellt momentan keine SW für 64bit Windows Betriebssystem e bereit.

Gruß
Christoph


----------

